# Wirral



## RAW (Jul 19, 2019)

Heading over to the *Wirral * on Monday for an overnight stop and appointment Tuesday AM at an Autogas Place
Does anyone have any recommendations on where we can stop overnight safely close to *Birkenhead / Wirral *?
TIA


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 19, 2019)

There are a number of options in the POIs.

Have you looked at the online POI Map?


----------



## RAW (Jul 20, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> There are a number of options in the POIs.
> Have you looked at the online POI Map?



Do you mean this Chrs



CU is Car Park Urban I believe but like we found further North the Car Park at Sefton had a no overnight parking rule bylaw so just checking up to see if these are still valid and if anyone recommends a place to park up. Many thanks
Robert


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 20, 2019)

They are all feasible to the best of my knowledge.

That said unless members actually visit the POIs and check, and of course provide feedback if there's a problem, it cannot be guaranteed ...


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 20, 2019)

RAW said:


> CU is Car Park Urban I believe but like we found further North the Car Park at Sefton had a no overnight parking rule bylaw



This was removed from the POIs as a result ...


----------



## RAW (Jul 21, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> This was removed from the POIs as a result ...



OK thanks. I will explore the Wirral One, I think I found it on Google Maps here 
If I come across any updates I will send them to the POI email address 

Many thanks
Robert


----------

